# No Blockbusteer on 922 Until ? and no Upgrade to 922



## olguy

On the Dish Network Support forum Matt G. of the DIRT posted that the Blockbuster update to 922 has been pushed back to an unknown date and the 922 has been removed from the system for upgrades until the new software is released. Wonder what will come first, BBMP to 922 or release of the 813?


----------



## P Smith

wanna bet ? 
my stake on new FW for 922


----------



## AZ.

yep, te true joy of paying more and getting less!!!!


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Not surprising... there has been a rumor and a few CSRs talking about this support, but nothing even semi-official from Dish.

It is kind of sad, though, that their flagship receiver... the one touted as being an internet-connected-for-extra-stuff receiver... is in limbo for Blockbuster support.


----------



## AZ.

Stewart Vernon said:


> Not surprising... there has been a rumor and a few CSRs talking about this support, but nothing even semi-official from Dish.
> 
> It is kind of sad, though, that their flagship receiver... the one touted as being an internet-connected-for-extra-stuff receiver... is in limbo for Blockbuster support.


Kinda sad? I would say unheard of, for most companys...but this is dish a bird all its own!!


----------



## kcolg30

What happens if/when my 922 craps out. Will I still be able to get a replacement. Since they removed it from the system hopefully RMA's are not affected. *The 922 is going to be like the 2700, 3800, 301 and 501.*


----------



## olguy

kcolg30 said:


> What happens if/when my 922 craps out. Will I still be able to get a replacement. Since they removed it from the system hopefully RMA's are not affected. *The 922 is going to be like the 2700, 3800, 301 and 501.*


As I stated in the OP the post on the other site said the 922 has been removed from the system for upgrade. It said nothing about being removed from the system completely.


----------



## [email protected]

olguy said:


> As I stated in the OP the post on the other site said the 922 has been removed from the system for upgrade. It said nothing about being removed from the system completely.


This is correct! DISH Network can replace the 922, if a problem occurs that warrants a replacement. DISH Network has removed it as upgrade option on accounts at this time.


----------



## [email protected] Network

Just so everyone knows, the 922 is now available to lease again!

Also, the software for [email protected] streaming is now rolling out to 922s.


----------



## P Smith

Yeah, we're "testing" it ... with 50/50 result ... here


----------



## Stewart Vernon

And I remember all those posts when I said I didn't believe the 922 was done... and I didn't believe it was going away... and some people and some Web sites were gloom and doom about the 922 being done forever.

It's nice to be right sometimes


----------



## P Smith

Let me pat you on your back.


----------



## Jhon69

Stewart Vernon said:


> And I remember all those posts when I said I didn't believe the 922 was done... and I didn't believe it was going away... and some people and some Web sites were gloom and doom about the 922 being done forever.
> 
> It's nice to be right sometimes


Now it would be nice for DISH to setup the 922 to work with the 211k with DishComm then DISH could offer another"whole house" solution.


----------



## P Smith

Stewart,
Perhaps the thread should be closed ?


----------



## Jhon69

P Smith said:


> Stewart,
> Perhaps the thread should be closed ?


[email protected] downloaded to my 922 today/S118!

Now if Stewart wants to close it?.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I suppose it is time to stick a fork in this thread. Since S117 was a small rollout and broke something else (DLNA) I was waiting to see when S118 would get a major rollout before closing the thread so nobody would start a new one.

It looks like it is safe to consider this topic closed.


----------

